# How do I...



## johnione (May 17, 2009)

I was wondering, right now im going to school for electrical engineering and i was wondering how I can aquire an application for local 3 union in nyc? my friend told me you gotta apply for an application and theres a certain amount of tests a year.. any information would help, thanks


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

From the IBEW.org website:
*
IBEW Local Union 3* 
Mailing Address: 158-11 Harry Van Arsdale Ave. 4th Floor Flushing NY 11365 Location: (718) 591-4000 Fax: (718) 380-8998 

Give them a call and ask for details.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

johnione said:


> I was wondering, right now im going to school for electrical engineering and i was wondering how I can aquire an application for local 3 union in nyc? my friend told me you gotta apply for an application and theres a certain amount of tests a year.. any information would help, thanks


 welcome and good luck!!! just wonderin, are you going to stop EE school?:whistling2:


----------



## johnione (May 17, 2009)

Im not sure, i mean if i can score a union job .. its a possibility.. cuz school would probably interfere with work so .. not sure? what do you think?


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

johnione said:


> Im not sure, i mean if i can score a union job .. its a possibility.. cuz school would probably interfere with work so .. not sure? what do you think?


 school interfere with work????? howz about work interfere with school ??? without knowing your situation i would concetrate on school. whatever, let us know how it goes.:thumbsup:


----------



## johnione (May 17, 2009)

all rite thanks


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

FINISH SCHOOL first then worry about becoming an electrician. Normally this would be my stock response, and if your personal situation allows GET THE EDUCATION. With the job prospects being what they are STAY IN SCHOOL.


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

johnione said:


> I was wondering, right now I'm going to school for electrical engineering and i was wondering how I can aquire an application for local 3 union in nyc? my friend told me you gotta apply for an application and theres a certain amount of tests a year.. any information would help, thanks


Local 3 NYc take applications every 3-4 years. they did applications in Oct 2004, Nov 2008. So it may be awhile.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

johnione said:


> I was wondering, right now im going to school for electrical engineering and i was wondering how I can aquire an application for local 3 union in nyc? my friend told me you gotta apply for an application and theres a certain amount of tests a year.. any information would help, thanks


You missed that boat. Next application date isn't even scheduled. They're still putting out apprentices from the LAST test. 

There are a certian amount of tests per DECADE, not year.

Send a "Request for apprentice application" to 158-11 Harry Van Arsdale Jr. Blvd, Flushing NY 11365. ATTN: Apprentice Dept. They will send a postcard acknowledging receipt of your request, then you need to go talk to Helen Waite... as in, if you want to become an apprentice, go to hell and wait... 

When the apprenticeship opens (PRINT THIS OUT) Follow the directions TO THE LETTER. Send your completed application REGISTERED not CERTIFIED mail as instructed, do this ON THE DATE INDICATED and NOT BEFORE THE DATE specified to get in on the process. 

People who think they're smartasses and know it alls and do not follow the instructions properly are rightfully eliminated from the pool. Like the ones who add "return receipt requested" or "Signature required" to their application.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Finish your degree then get the field work and apprenticeship. You'll be far more valuable as an EE if you were actually an electrician and worked in the field. WIN-WIN


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

Well go to school i believe most Electrical Engineers need to work in there respective field its part of you Engineering training to actually work in the trade or area related to you schooling ? Good luck in your career and dont worrie youll find work .:thumbsup:


----------

